# seafood salpicao



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

shrimp, squid, carrots, onions,garlic, peas, celery, mushroom, salt and pepper to taste. yuuummmm.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> shrimp, squid, carrots, onions,garlic, peas, celery, mushroom, salt and pepper to taste. yuuummmm.
> jack
> View attachment 1085442


DAMMMN!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

looks good but if you leave out the squid and put in a smoked hock i would like it better


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Did you throw the sardines in there?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Did you throw the sardines in there?


lol. no, those sardines will go nicely with some crackers when i am too drunk to cook. lol.
thanks for the fish, steven. i'm looking forward to trying those expensive creatures from portugal.  
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Give them carrots to the rabbits and I’d tear that up. Looks good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'd hit it.


----------

